# What Raleigh road bike did my older brother have?



## I like Skol (29 Aug 2012)

This is something that has been bugging me for a few years and I can't find a single image or mention of a bike that matches my memory despite occasional intense interogation of google.
Around the time I was 16'ish (1989-90) one of my older brothers bought a lovely Raleigh racer. It was steel framed and definitely sporty rather than touring biased. I guess he payed around £400 for it and the main thing about it was the colour scheme which if I remember correctly was blue around the tube joints with white tubes and a pastel fade in between which may have included some pink?

My brother was quite big built and a bit clumsy with it and the original wheels didn't last too long so I built him a good pair of Mavics laced with DT spokes as he often complained about a tendency for the bike to develop a 'tank slapper' at speed and he claimed this was due to flex in the 'crap' wheels. The new wheels lasted perfectly and never needed truing despite his cack handed abuse but he still said he was experiencing the problem and claimed the bike was somehow flawed or faulty. I borrowed the bike on several occasions (in exchange for giving it some serious TLC and trying to find any possible fault that could cause his woes) and despite some spirited and fast riding never suffered any untoward handling myself.

When he turned up a year or so later with the news he had 'got rid' of the bike because it was 'dangerous' I was dissapointed as I would really have liked the bike for myself, especially as I had given it so much care and attention. I often wonder if I could find one would i still be tempted by the retro early 90's roadbike/racer and was it as nice to ride as I remember?

Has anyone any idea what the bike may have been? It was either very late 80's, or more likely, first half of the 90's. I would class it as an out and out racer, no pretence of touring or commuting. Definitely a Raleigh and I am sure it had a Renolds tubing sticker. The colour scheme was distinctive with a deep blue faded to white with possibly more than one pastelly/neon colour (pinks and yellow?). Quick release wheels, Probably 14 gears with down tube shifters. I reckon the hubs must have been reasonable Shimano items because I re-used them in the new wheels even though cost wasn't really an issue.

Please somebody tell me what this bike was so I can begin to hunt for one or decide maybe I am not really as interested as I think I am


----------



## Pennine-Paul (29 Aug 2012)

Was it the Dynatech 500???
http://www.flickr.com/photos/28322089@N02/6970974069/
Try having a gander on retrobike, there are some catalogs on there
must be in one of em!


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2012)

Sounds like it might be one of the 531 framed clubs, I had a green one for years, started out as a fixed, but after a while I put gears on it.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Aug 2012)

Nope, none of those. I think I may have described its colours badly. Think early 90's flouro colours, it was pretty garish but dark blue to white with fades in flouro pinks and yellows. I seem to remember taking some pictures of it but they are old analogue ones so I will have to search the archives and see if they are still about.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Sep 2012)

Well, I couildn't leave it alone so had another look on t'interweb this morning and BINGO!

Found a brochure Raleigh Lightweights 1990 which had the bike in. A Raleigh Vitesse, 531 main tubes and Shimano 300EX with Biopace chainrings. Colours aren't exactly how I described them but it is definitely the bike and I then searched for 1991 Vitesse and found these pics which remove any doubt, that is definitely the bike I am looking for. Maybe an entry level model but from reading the spec it sounds like a decent bike for the time?

Pic1
Pic2
Pic3
Pic4
I like the downtube shifters that have the little twist tab to allow them to be friction or indexed.

Now, should I buy one if I get the chance?


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (11 Sep 2012)

Those colours are very _Fresh Prince_.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2012)

Ah, they were out a few years after I got my Raleigh Road Ace - Pearl white with blue head tube and a blue section near seat stay/top tube junction. Shimano 600 kit.

Would love another, but in a smaller size - was 1" too big !


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2012)

Found a pic of someone elses:-

Had a blue suede saddle on mine - this looks like a saddle cover

I still have the callipers, seatpost and cranks on my Ribble


----------



## Manonabike (7 Oct 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Well, I couildn't leave it alone so had another look on t'interweb this morning and BINGO!
> 
> Found a brochure Raleigh Lightweights 1990 which had the bike in. A Raleigh Vitesse, 531 main tubes and Shimano 300EX with Biopace chainrings. Colours aren't exactly how I described them but it is definitely the bike and I then searched for 1991 Vitesse and found these pics which remove any doubt, that is definitely the bike I am looking for. Maybe an entry level model but from reading the spec it sounds like a decent bike for the time?
> 
> ...


 
I bought one in 1990 and I still have it, in fact, I rode it today..... 32 miles. I love the frame and ride.
I have made a few changes to it though. I hated the colour so it's all in navy blue now. Replaced the downtube shifters with STI shifters, the crank, cassette and brakes are shimano 105, stem and handlebars are also new.... pedals and saddle  come to think of it only the frame and forks are original . Most of the components are still in my shed I think I gave away the cassette and dereilleurs but the rest I still have, Yesterday while I was looking for a cassette spacer I saw the downtube shifters .

Yes, if you have a chance, buy one. I definitely love mine and I don't plan ever to get rid of it. If I saw one for sale in as good a shape as mine is I'd probably buy it too.

BTW, the wheels are still in use , I have them in my SS - I'm a heavy bloke at 17 stones so I cannot explain how they have lasted so long.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Oct 2012)

My brother used to have one of these when i was a kid i thought it was so gay 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thats cos this was my weapon of choice 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mark st1 (7 Oct 2012)

However this was my first bike  (Not actual pic of mine but the same)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Spokey Dokeys and if anyone remembers those plastic reflective things you got in Kellogs cereals for a while back in 80's

These.....


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Manonabike (7 Oct 2012)

Manonabike said:


> I bought one in 1990 and I still have it, in fact, I rode it today..... 32 miles. I love the frame and ride.
> I have made a few changes to it though. I hated the colour so it's all in navy blue now. Replaced the downtube shifters with STI shifters, the crank, cassette and brakes are shimano 105, stem and handlebars are also new.... pedals and saddle  come to think of it only the frame and forks are original . Most of the components are still in my shed I think I gave away the cassette and dereilleurs but the rest I still have, Yesterday while I was looking for a cassette spacer I saw the downtube shifters .
> 
> Yes, if you have a chance, buy one. I definitely love mine and I don't plan ever to get rid of it. If I saw one for sale in as good a shape as mine is I'd probably buy it too.
> ...


 
I found some pictures of the bike before the I had it re-sprayed and all the upgrades.....


----------



## I like Skol (7 Oct 2012)

This isn't helping! I think an N+1 might occur if I found one in the right size and condition


----------



## Manonabike (7 Oct 2012)

I like Skol said:


> This isn't helping! I think an N+1 might occur if I found one in the right size and condition


 
I know  hard to resist, isn't it? 

Just a few more pics to make the pain..... a little easier?


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2013)

Yuk HERE'S one on ebay. It's in terrible condition with a big dent in the top tube and the seller is still asking for bids starting at £120. I won't consider one in such a poor state, will have to hold out in the hope that a better one shows up with a more realistic price.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Apr 2013)

I like Skol said:


> This isn't helping! I think an N+1 might occur if I found one in the right size and condition


 
Developments.......... 

She's not happy with me!


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2013)

Pics....


----------



## I like Skol (21 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Pics....













Picked this up this morning from Swadlincote.Won on ebay last night for £48.
Had a quick fiddle this afternoon and I'm really pleased with the condition of the bike. Apart from the tyres and pedals it seems to be completely original. Oh, it also had a carbon fibre seatpost with no set back but luckily I had a plain alloy one more like the one it was sold with when new.
The only mechanical issue was a snapped spoke in the rear wheel but I also had one the right size in stock  so quickly fixed that too.
Its a 54.5cm frame which bizarely measure the same as my 58cm modern GT road bike so I can see me getting on with it just fine but at the moment the saddle has been slammed as my 10 year old son seems set on claiming it for himself (which I don't really have any objections to and I reckon in six months he will be spot on for size, just a tad stretched in the legs at the moment).

Anyway, chuffed to bits with my ebay bargain. A couple of cosmetic marks but nothing detrimental considering it is over 20 years old. 

EDIT: Pleased with how the hoods cleaned up, just a rub over with a clean cloth and some white spirit.


----------



## wisdom (21 Apr 2013)

What a bargain.I never find anything like tha locally


----------



## I like Skol (21 Apr 2013)

wisdom said:


> What a bargain.I never find anything like tha locally


 
Not really local, I had to drive a round trip of almost 140 miles to collect it.

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111052235879

Plans for the future involve a full stripdown/polish to clean every nook and cranny. I would like to rebuild the wheels with DT stainless spokes to replace the tarnished ones that have done well to last 20 odd years, the rims are as good as new. I also want to junk that awful Selle Italia gel/carbon saddle and will try a junior saddle to see if this helps my son.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2013)

Looks a cracker !!


----------



## I like Skol (22 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Looks a cracker !!


 
I reckon with some effort and a little expenditure (some fresh cable outers etc) it could scrub up to look like a 1-2yr old bike. The rims should respond well to a bit of Duraglit or Brasso if I do rebuild with new spokes and the frame will get a good rub down with some car polish while all the bits are off it.

Maybe I am more like you than I care to admit?


----------



## sdr gb (22 Apr 2013)

That's going to look fantastic once you've tarted it up . Are you going to use pedals with toe straps to keep the retro look going or use SPDs?


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2013)

Online shopping, the work of the devil!

I have just ordered:
A madison Y04 junior saddle
Clear vinyl chainstay protector to replace the gunky mess that was there before (but had done its job )
new rear drop out adjuster screws as the thumb cap was missing from one!

Also nearly pulled the trigger on a pair of THESE as with the white sidewalls they are more in keeping with the bikes original boots than the, slightly perished, all black ones fitted at the moment but decided to wait and see how the resto goes first. Probably will swap the tyres when/if I get time to rebuild the wheels with stainless steel spokes and polish the rims.

Oldest son rode the Raleigh to school today, it's a fraction big for him but I think it has definitely become his bike


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jun 2013)

WOW, first proper ride on this today. Superb, perfect, mind blowing, brilliant, inspiring, satisfying, effortless! A sensory overloading rush of nostalgia. The bike works perfectly despite having the original parts from 22 years ago. I'd bet good money that there's a good chance even the chain and cassette are the OEM items.

It all came rushing back. The narrow bars, good for weaving through traffic. The downtube gear shifters, effortlessly tapped through the gears with the heel of the palm as the traffic lights disappear in to the distance. The confidence inspiring solidity of the quality steel frame that felt stiff but plush masking the imperfections of the road surface with just a dull thud that would normally be a jaw rattling crash on my aluminium bikes.

It really is as good as I had hoped it would be


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2013)

Welcome to steel. Both my steel road bike ride way better than the alloy and carbon fixed over poor surfaces. The steel forks are way better at shock absorbtion than my carbon ones. Great mile eaters. Hey just zuzz out road shocks.

Love mine.


----------



## popeye6476 (4 May 2015)

Hi there, guys.
Sorry to bomb an old post. But I thought this is a funny coincidence. Last July I bought myself a Raleigh Vitesse on eBay. Wasn't really aiming for it caught my eye. And when something caughts my eye, my heart usually fallows 
I was doing some research about it today and I came across this thread. When you mentioned that beat up YUK overpriced one, well i recognized it as the one I have in my hallway. 
I thought I guys would like to know that "Reighley" is all sound and well and back on the road where he belongs
Seller told me that apparently he spend the last 4 years in the garden under a plastic cover. Now it looks like he bought it and resold it. When I saw him I just couldn't leave him there to rot any more. I did ride him home for 5 miles after pick up. It wasn't a smooth ride but we made it. The fix up wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. All it needed was a little clean..... aaaaaaaand some new tires, tubes, rim tapes, all cables and housings, bar tape, brake lever hoods, saddle. Had to tighten all the spokes and last but not least clean and grease every single bearing ball. I will also reupholster the old saddle soon and put it back where it belongs. The frame is all scratched and there are a two dents on the top tube. but all that is just surface and structurally it's all solid. I has no stickers apart from the "reynolds 531" and the "14 speed" sticker. Which is pretty handy for a London commuter it's actually practical as you can lock the bike anywhere and nobody even thinks about steeling it 

I have to say the person who owned and rode it took very good care of it. Every screw was greased so was the seat tube and the stem. Taking it apart was no problem. Full Shimano 105, it had 19mm or 20mm race tires on, don't remember the make as I chucked them away. The big chainring up front is a 52 Elliptical and the cassette is 7 speed 13-20. The original saddle was a Selle Italia Turbo. I still have it and I'm going to reupholster it and put it back on. It has Mavic wheels with Miche hubs. In your original post where you are describing it sounded pretty close to what I have, specially the fact that you mentioned that you build him Mavics 
Anyways I hope you are still enjoying your ride as much I as I do mine.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Nov 2015)

Another example has come up on EBAY. Looks like a beauty and even has the original pedals, V. nice.


----------



## User32269 (5 Nov 2015)

Please STOP this...I'm gonna end up divorced again when I come home with one!!!! Still in bad books for driving miles (when I was supposed to be visiting my parents) to get an old Sun Solo that was obviously essential.
You are bad people...stop it now!


----------



## mickle (5 Nov 2015)

I was going to say Vitesse. Really I was. Honest..


----------



## I like Skol (7 Dec 2016)

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282281840985
£95 for a beat up old frameset, avin a larf! It is also monster size so only apply if you are 6' 3"


----------



## keithmac (7 Dec 2016)

I used to have one of these when I was a yoof, thought it wad the best thing since sliced bread!.

To be fair the Shimano Biopace was a very good idea, strange how it's been phased out?.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2016)

Biopace is back in - or oval chain rings are for 1x setups, and the MTB people are raving it makes a difference (kerching).


----------



## si_c (8 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282281840985
> £95 for a beat up old frameset, avin a larf! It is also monster size so only apply if you are 6' 3"


Bit scruffy that frame. Overpriced too given its condition, which is a shame given it's my size.


----------



## Nickbell25 (26 Feb 2017)

I have a Raleigh Vitesse that I bought new in 1990 in my garage. It is in complete original condition including the original reflective Michelin tyres. I occasionally pump up the tyres and take it for a spin....very smooth. Only issues are tyres are now starting to disintegrate and the seat material is loose. Love it


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2017)

There's a rosy-tinted glow of romance surrounding old thin-tubed steel bikes and while I'm prepared to accept that they may have ridden nicely I also think they may have had the torsional flexibility of a farm gate, especially under a heavy strong rider. My brother and I once hired a thin-tubed steel tandem and it was terrifying; it flexed exactly as if the two of us were balanced at each end of a field gate. Purists may sneer at carbon but a thin-walled fat carbon tube has to be more rigid than a thin-walled skinny steel tube.


----------



## si_c (28 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> There's a rosy-tinted glow of romance surrounding old thin-tubed steel bikes and while I'm prepared to accept that they may have ridden nicely I also think they may have had the torsional flexibility of a farm gate, especially under a heavy strong rider. My brother and I once hired a thin-tubed steel tandem and it was terrifying; it flexed exactly as if the two of us were balanced at each end of a field gate. Purists may sneer at carbon but a thin-walled fat carbon tube has to be more rigid than a thin-walled skinny steel tube.



They don't flex as much as you think, I ride one daily, and whilst it does flex more than my alloy bike, it's much more like a spring action than a resistance to be overcome. For racing I can see why you might want a stiffer frame mad from carbon, but for the majority of us I'm sure a well built classically built steel frame would be fine.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> There's a rosy-tinted glow of romance surrounding old thin-tubed steel bikes and while I'm prepared to accept that they may have ridden nicely I also think they may have had the torsional flexibility of a farm gate, especially under a heavy strong rider. My brother and I once hired a thin-tubed steel tandem and it was terrifying; it flexed exactly as if the two of us were balanced at each end of a field gate. Purists may sneer at carbon but a thin-walled fat carbon tube has to be more rigid than a thin-walled skinny steel tube.


I am about to test this theory.
I have ridden the Raleigh Vittesse at the time, and again now when I can compare it to more modern machines and have not noticed any unwelcome flex. I have also just taken ownership of my brothers mid 90's Kona Cinder Cone.











I remember riding it when he got it and it felt as flexy as the aforementioned old farm gate. However, this was in comparison to my stiff aluminium frames and although I still ride that same stiff ali bike, alongside others, I don't think the Raleigh is too flexible. It will be interesting to see how the Kona rides once I have rebuilt it.


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2017)

Wow, look at the length of that stem!

I also had a steel Kona Explosif followed by a titanium Hei Hei. I remember the Explosif with fondness, maybe because it did ride in a nice zingy way with those rigid Tange steel forks. However at that stage in my reborn cycling career I wasn't experienced enough to recognise lateral frame flex; all I know is that I once jumped on somebody's modern carbon Specialized hardtail and in a very short test ride I was blown away by the way it turned in, which I guess would have been down to stiffness keeping the wheels "parallel".


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> There's a rosy-tinted glow of romance surrounding old thin-tubed steel bikes and while I'm prepared to accept that they may have ridden nicely I also think they may have had the torsional flexibility of a farm gate, especially under a heavy strong rider. My brother and I once hired a thin-tubed steel tandem and it was terrifying; it flexed exactly as if the two of us were balanced at each end of a field gate. Purists may sneer at carbon but a thin-walled fat carbon tube has to be more rigid than a thin-walled skinny steel tube.



I'm old enough to have done many many miles on 531 steel framed bikes, as well as the gas pipe specials that were around at the time, the 531 framed bikes rode very nicely, nicer than the alloy bikes that I have now, not as harsh.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> Purists may sneer at carbon but a thin-walled fat carbon tube has to be more rigid than a thin-walled skinny steel tube.


carbons properties depend on the design and construction. There are some incredibly stiff carbon frames, and also some shonk. Carbon can be made so flexi that some car manufacturers make suspension springs out of it, most notably Chevrolet on the top end Corvettes.

I can recall the standard Raleigh pipe pipe and thinking it was ok, but the Reynolds and high end CroMo tube sets weren't nearly as common so I never knew any better. Indo recall that Peugeot gas pipe seemed to be better than Raleigh, but that may be decades of beer rotting my hippocampus.


----------



## chriscross1966 (2 Mar 2017)

And another? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-V...827977?hash=item25d005c109:g:gW8AAOSw5cNYhM5l


----------



## I like Skol (26 May 2017)

THIS came into my inbox this morning. £225 

I have one that is more original, in better condition and even has the rubber grip tabs still on the gear shifters, yours for only £199


----------



## clown (5 Aug 2018)

Hello, just wanted to ask a quick question. My brother gave me a Vitesse in spring this year and i've been riding it to work and back since (That's 34 miles a day). The bottom bracket started making some very nasty sounds last week and after googling a little I realise I've got to service it. My problem is, after removing the pedals and cranks, the wierd bottom bracket. I live in Germany and am not sure where I can get the tools for this job! 
Any tips or tricks?
The locking ring came off easily with a pipe wrench ;-) And, yes I know there's a lot of other work to be done!


----------



## si_c (5 Aug 2018)

clown said:


> Hello, just wanted to ask a quick question. My brother gave me a Vitesse in spring this year and i've been riding it to work and back since (That's 34 miles a day). The bottom bracket started making some very nasty sounds last week and after googling a little I realise I've got to service it. My problem is, after removing the pedals and cranks, the wierd bottom bracket. I live in Germany and am not sure where I can get the tools for this job!
> Any tips or tricks?
> The locking ring came off easily with a pipe wrench ;-) And, yes I know there's a lot of other work to be done!
> View attachment 422801


Tools can be bought easily online. To service a BB you need a locking spanner (you can use a screwdriver and hammer, but the proper tool is about €10) and a large adjustable wrench (35mm or so ) or BB spanner.

You'll also need a pot of lithium bearing grease and on a bike of that age I'd suggest replacing the bearings too. A bottom bracket will take 11 1/4 inch balls on each side - but my suggestion would be to use caged bearings as it's much easier to get them in place.

Be liberal with the grease - and plan on servicing twice annually - before and after winter if you ride year round or just in spring if not.

This guy has loads of great videos on servixing bikes, well worth watching.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2018)

clown said:


> Hello, just wanted to ask a quick question. My brother gave me a Vitesse in spring this year and i've been riding it to work and back since (That's 34 miles a day). The bottom bracket started making some very nasty sounds last week and after googling a little I realise I've got to service it. My problem is, after removing the pedals and cranks, the wierd bottom bracket. I live in Germany and am not sure where I can get the tools for this job!
> Any tips or tricks?
> The locking ring came off easily with a pipe wrench ;-) And, yes I know there's a lot of other work to be done!
> View attachment 422801


Hopefully it's after Raleigh started using 'standard' (BSA) threading on their BB's, if not then hope the shaft isn't worn/pitted.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Aug 2018)

keithmac said:


> I used to have one of these when I was a yoof, thought it wad the best thing since sliced bread!.
> 
> To be fair the Shimano Biopace was a very good idea, strange how it's been phased out?.



I think Biopace was one of those bright ideas that were great in theory, but in practice just added to the cost of manufacture without delivering much (if any) benefit. There's also the issue that an oval chainring means front mech positioning doesn't have any room for error otherwise you won't get a clean/any gearchange between rings. I've got a couple of old Raleigh bikes still equipped with their original Biopace chainsets and in all honesty I do not find they work any better or feel any easier to pedal, than a conventional round chainring.
My feeling is that stuff like this is a bit of a marketing-driven gimmick, and should be treated as such, just like 1 x 11 drivetrains.


----------



## Alan O (6 Aug 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I think Biopace was one of those bright ideas that were great in theory, but in practice just added to the cost of manufacture without delivering much (if any) benefit. There's also the issue that an oval chainring means front mech positioning doesn't have any room for error otherwise you won't get a clean/any gearchange between rings. I've got a couple of old Raleigh bikes still equipped with their original Biopace chainsets and in all honesty I do not find they work any better or feel any easier to pedal, than a conventional round chainring.
> My feeling is that stuff like this is a bit of a marketing-driven gimmick, and should be treated as such, just like 1 x 11 drivetrains.


I have a different experience with a Biopace triple on my tourer, and I like it. It did need a bit of front derailleur tweaking to get the position right, but it changes across all three rings just fine (apart from one spell when it wouldn't always drop down to the small ring, but vigorous cleaning seemed to solve that, so I put it down to a bit of crud in the mechanism somewhere).

The benefits to me are that it feels smoother, I don't get any of the occasional "bouncing" that I used to get in low gears, and I find it easier on my knees. I've done one imperial century and a handful of metric ones with it this year, and the two things that never hurt are my knees and bum (the latter thanks to my Brooks Cambium).

I did try a Biopace double on another bike this year, but I abandoned that pretty quickly simply because it was too highly geared - and there don't seem to be any doubles with smaller rings.


----------

